# How do you clean up your bars for selling at fairs?



## MaitriBB (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm going to be participating in some small craft fairs this year and am curious as to how everyone cleans up their bars for sale.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 9, 2013)

What do you mean by "clean up" the soap? Like beveling edges? Removing as much ash as possible? I do both of those. Some people "buff" their bars with nylon pantyhose. I don't, but I may try for "experimental purposes". I like my soap to look more "rustic", so I try not to "pretty them up" too much 
I'm curious what more types of "cleaning up" other soapers do...


----------



## Genny (Jan 9, 2013)

I just make sure that the edges aren't crumbly.  That's pretty much it.  
I know some people dip their soaps in water to make them shiny.  I've even some dip there's in clear MP.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 9, 2013)

I mostly gift my soap.

To make it presentable, I run a fine vegetable peeler along the edges to remove any crumbly bits left behind from my cutter.  I suppose it's a kind of beveling but the amount removed is very small.

I also use a cigar band label that conforms to the requirements I would use if I were selling.  So "soap" is on the front side along with the weight. Back side has full ingredient list and my contact information.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 9, 2013)

judymoody said:


> I also use a cigar band label that conforms to the requirements I would use if I were selling.  So "soap" is on the front side along with the weight. Back side has full ingredient list and my contact information.


Ditto


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 9, 2013)

AlchemyandAshes said:


> What do you mean by "clean up" the soap? Like beveling edges? Removing as much ash as possible? I do both of those. Some people "buff" their bars with nylon pantyhose. I don't, but I may try for "experimental purposes". I like my soap to look more "rustic", so I try not to "pretty them up" too much
> I'm curious what more types of "cleaning up" other soapers do...



Good, my soaps look more rustic than anything else for the swap!


----------



## deb8907 (Jan 9, 2013)

I just soften the edges a bit with a vegetable peeler.  Sometimes I'll use a decorative soap stamp to stamp a design and "Handmade" on the front.


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 9, 2013)

I used my tea kettle to steam some ash off the tops of some cupcakes I made.  I just wanted to see if it worked, it did.  But that is my personal soap, it all is...lol!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 9, 2013)

I used to bevel the edges but once production was ramped up over Christmas I ended up making sure there weren't any crumbles and then wrapped them for sale.


----------



## SoapEssential (Jan 10, 2013)

I use a little trick I learned from an old soap making book.  I take a metal ruler, just the 6 inch length and place it at a 90 degree angle on the edges and simply run the length of all the edges and it trims off just a small amount but gives the soap a softer look.  Personally I like a good square soap bar and do not do a whole lot of trimming.  I enclosed a picture if you'd like to see.


----------



## Chay (Jan 10, 2013)

I just brush off any crumbs.


----------



## MaitriBB (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks all!  I appreciate everyone's responses.  

I have this bar, for example:






Obviously I can't square off the top as it's decorative but the sides are irregular.  I think I will try the metal ruler trick or else a peeler to try to square off the 3 sides.  Thank you!


----------

